# Adjusting Co2 - What to avoid and signs to look for.



## BaltimoreGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I have my drop checker with proper solution and its so light green its almost yellow. But my fish show no signs of stress at all. I was thinking about the fact that I have an inline UP atomizer and maybe its giving me false reading with all of the micro bubbles floating into the DC. I want to continue increasing my BPS, but I dont want to gas my fish! What are some of the signs I should look for in my fish and plants of having proper co2 levels, and crossing into TOO MUCH co2? Ive witnessed my fish (German Blue Rams seem to be the most sensitive, Cardinal Tetras were unaffected) gasping and floating in the tank in the past where they looked almost dead. That was due to a bad adjustment I made when hooking up a newly refilled co2 tank, and luckily they all made a successful rebound).


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

If you have Amano shrimps you may just watch their behavior. If you can see them grazing and walking peacefully then your CO2 level is safe. If they are hiding in the plants it is the first sign that CO2 is a bit too much, fish are still not showing any sign of distress.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

BaltimoreGuy said:


> I have my drop checker with proper solution and its so light green its almost yellow. But my fish show no signs of stress at all. I was thinking about the fact that I have an inline UP atomizer and maybe its giving me false reading with all of the micro bubbles floating into the DC. I want to continue increasing my BPS, but I dont want to gas my fish! What are some of the signs I should look for in my fish and plants of having proper co2 levels, and crossing into TOO MUCH co2? Ive witnessed my fish (German Blue Rams seem to be the most sensitive, Cardinal Tetras were unaffected) gasping and floating in the tank in the past where they looked almost dead. That was due to a bad adjustment I made when hooking up a newly refilled co2 tank, and luckily they all made a successful rebound).


When your fish are gasping for air that is a sign of extreme distress. What you should do is start with no CO2 and observe your fish behavior especially their activity. Gradually increase the CO2 and eventually you will noitce that your fish activity will slow down. This is the point where there is too much CO2. My experience is this should be at a green drop checker. I usually keep mine at dark green to green. At this level my plants double about every two weeks which is way more growth than I need. Algae is not a problem.

There is no need to go any higher than this level unless you are in a plant growth contest!


----------

